# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  cant get amnesia:dark descent to run

## ryanuberpwnage

i get permission denied every time i try to put the shell script files into terminal
or it says it doesent exist, i have the file to install the game, and its amnesia_tdd_1.2.1-2.sh

is there a problem with this version of the game? 

 here are the instal instructions in english that came with the file
This version of Amnesia The Dark Descent comes from Humble Bundle V, and is Multi-Language Version.

 The next time you buy the Humble Bundle (http://humblebundle.com/), it's your choice
 the price and games are quality and they are cross-platform (Windows, Mac and Linux).  :Wink: 



 How to install?
 ---------------------

 Open a terminal in the location or the file is "amnesia_tdd_1.2.1-2.sh" then type the command:

 $ Chmod ugo + x ./amnesia_tdd_1.2.1-2.sh


 And the command (with admin rights if possible!)

 # Sh ./amnesia_tdd_1.2.1-2.sh


 Normally a graphical installer appears, when it asks you to place or install
 Amnesia, select / usr / local / games if you have admin rights, if not in your
 personnel file if you do not have these rights.


 That if there is no error, Amnesia is installed, you just have to run it with that
 the command:

 $ Sh / usr / local / games / Amnesia / Launcher.bin


 Or the command (if you installed it without admin rights):

 $ Sh ~ / Amnesia / Launcher.bin


 You can also look for the link to Amnesia in the menu of your window Manager there.


 Voila voila, good game!

----------


## matt_symes

Moved to "Gaming and leisure".

----------


## ryanuberpwnage

has anyone had this problem? and yes the game is torrented.

----------


## Quattroa430

> How to install?
>  ---------------------
> 
>  Open a terminal in the location or the file is "amnesia_tdd_1.2.1-2.sh" then type the command:
> 
>  $ Chmod ugo + x ./amnesia_tdd_1.2.1-2.sh
> 
> 
>  And the command (with admin rights if possible!)
> ...



Had the hardest time installing this but thanks to you I figured it alllllllll out  :Popcorn: 

Right click on the .sh file
then click on properties
then copy the location string (home/"username"/downloads in my case) 
go to terminal
type CD then right click and paste the location string

then type sh ./amnesia_1.2.1-2.sh 

click enter and enjoy.

It worked for me at least!

----------


## Quattroa430

however now my problem is that the game crashes when it try to play it  :Sad:

----------


## Quattroa430

I think its a graphics problem because it goes to load and then it just crashes. I set the graphics to the lowest I could possibly set it to.

----------


## Pigwedgen13

> Had the hardest time installing this but thanks to you I figured it alllllllll out 
> 
> Right click on the .sh file
> then click on properties
> then copy the location string (home/"username"/downloads in my case) 
> go to terminal
> type CD then right click and paste the location string
> 
> then type sh ./amnesia_1.2.1-2.sh 
> ...


When I try to do this "go to terminal
type CD then right click and paste the location string" it just tells me no such file or directory...but I copied it from the properties of the .sh file!

----------


## ryanuberpwnage

im also still getting the no such file or directory, or the other half the time i get no such command error

----------

